

Another YC inspired incubator - rahooligan
http://www.momentum-mi.com/

======
TrevorBurnham
Poor choice of title; should be "Startup accelerator in Michigan." Also, this
isn't really news, as Momentum MI has been around for a couple of years.

~~~
rahooligan
Momentum MI seems to be a YC clone to me. They copied several things from YC -
they take $20K for 8% of equity, they have a 'Demo Day' and so on.

Organizations like these seem to be popping up everywhere. And the companies
they are funding aren't the same quality as YC. It seems like there is a ton
of capital available and a ton of startups are being created (especially web
based). Are we in some kind of a bubble? As a startupper, I find this
interesting.

